# This is taking over my life!



## STOPtheHATE (Aug 6, 2002)

I have posted this message on a different board on this site and on a different website. I am just really eager for ideas about all of this. I'll love you for it!I'll start off by telling you about myself. I am sixteen years old male from California. Ever since I can remember, I have had troubles going to the bathroom. When I was just 5, I would have horrible constipation troubles, which would usually result in an enema. Around that time, my parents began to worry about this so they brought me to the doctor's office. He said there was nothing wrong with me, that it was just a normal case of constipation. After the trip, things remained the same. My mother would try to boost up my fiber intake and such and to be honest, I can't remember if it helped. The same deal continued for as long as I can remember. When I entered my pre-teen years, I began to pack on some pounds. I would drink sodas all day, eat candy fast food, I was generally a really unhealthy person. I was about 4'11" and 100 pounds. I know that isn't exactly overweight, but I was sloppy fat. Around the age of 14, I decided to make a change. I would eat lean meats and drink waters and juices only. I exercised very oftenly, and I ended up toning up my body greatly. This lifestyle lasted about 6 months. Then, I became interested in vegetarianism. Cold-turkey, I stopped taking in any type of meat. This led to my vegan lifestlye. For those of you who don't know, a vegan diet means you don't take in ANYTHING that comes from an animal. I have been vegan ever since, which is about 2 years I suppose. Now, when I was 13, in the habit of eating junk foods I began to notice that all of my friends had more bowel movements than I did. I would take one about once a week, and they were usually hard and painful. Once I started exercising and eating healthy, they would come out everyday but it was a huge hassle. I would have to eat my meals based on a schedule, and set aside 2 hours every morning to make a BM. I would have to make several trips to and from the bathroom within those 2 hours, and thats how it exists today. Every morning, I wake up and eat a big bowl of high-fiber cereal with soymilk. Along with it, I have a cup of coffee in order to simulate the bowels. Right after I take in this little meal, I feel the sudden urge to go to the bathroom. However, I sit down and nothing usually happens for a good 30 min or so. A meager amount will come out and I will have to make trips back and forth to the bathroom for a few hours in order to get everything out. Since I am out of school for Summer right now, it isn't as bad as usual. The hassle remains, but at least I don't have to go to school with a bloated stomach and a painful stomach ache. Everyday at school, I would feel like #### all day due to my hurting stomach. School is coming up in 2 weeks, and I am honestly thinking about taking up homeschool because of my problem. I would like to fix this problem, but I don't know how! I eat at least 25 grams of fiber a day, take in over 64 oz. of water and the problem still continues to happen! I have tried one brand of fiber-pills, and it didn't work at all. The brand name is FiberCon, if that matters. Also, I am pretty unhealthy. I am 5'6" and 107 lbs. I am trying to gain weight without eating animal-by products, and I have been gaining, slowly. I know this isn't the cause for my constipation though, it has been messing with me my whole life. It bothers me so bad, that I won't even let a friend stay over at my house anymore. I am afraid that it will interfer in my BM. I really don't know what to do about this, I don't want to live the rest of my life worrying about this constipation problem. Does anyone have any suggestions? If have to make the decision of which way I am going to go for school sometime today or tomorrow, and any help with my problem could help me to pick the better choice, highscool.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Go to School! You have managed to get through every day of school so far, so you can still do it. Thants what i say anyway.I wonder how i got thorugh everyday of my sixth form and through uni but im making it. And everyday i wonder how ive done it. You find a way everyday.Do you eat enough soluable fibre? Make sure you drink lots of water withthis if you take on extra fibre.


----------



## STOPtheHATE (Aug 6, 2002)

Do you think I have IBS? These bowel movement hassles don't happen everyday. In fact, they come and go. It is sort of like a cycle. 3 weeks no constipation, 2 weeks horrible constipation....


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It doesn't really matter what i t hink.Have you been diagnosed with IBS? If not, then i doubt you will have any chance of getting out of school anyway.


----------



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

so sorry to hear about your problems!i posted on this board a few months ago, in June, because i was worried about my stomach acting up all the time. it kind of got worse over the summer, and now i'm really nervous about school too (going into 11th). i lost my appetite because i'm scared my stomach won't take food well, and i AM losing weight. right now im at the doctor stage where i'm getting all these tests done. at first, i didnt think there was any need to go to the doctor... i thought i was just prone to upset stomachs and that was that. now i found a good doctor and im getting all kinds of tests done, and even though i don't know whats wrong with me yet, i feel SO much better. before, i was trying to take care of it myself by just reading what other people had posted here and taking pepto-bismol, calcium, tums, etc. so i really suggest going to a doctor before school starts, instead of trying to handle it by yourself. of course, i don't know how much of that you've already done, but all the nervousness and the planned breaks and such reminds me of the way i was dealing with whatever i have, about a week ago. also, tell the doctor exactly whats wrong...at first i really didnt want to tell my doctor everything, so i kind of made it seem less bad than it was, and they gave me the wrong diagnosis! im no expert, so maybe this wasnt too helpful... anyways, just want to tell you that i know how you feel!


----------

